# Can I please see photos of your crossbred horses?



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

I hope this is alright to request, but I'd really really appreciate seeing any photos of your crossbred horses. I've been feeling really down about a lot of things lately (both horse and non-horse related) and seeing some photos of your furbabies would really cheer me up.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Would you accept pictures of unknown-bred horses? I'll include one of Teddy, who is supposedly half QH and half Welsh, but I have no idea what the other two are. They could be two breeds or twenty.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Bella is part Newfoundland pony. At least half, maybe more. She will be 4 in a bit. I assume she was an accident but maybe not because she came from a NFLD pony breeder. The sire is pure NFLD pony, but the dam is unregistered. They are a very rare breed and considered endangered. But we just love her because she has such personality!










Harley is 3/4 Arab, 1/4 QH (Sire was Arab, dam was 50/50) and is 23 now! He was an Oops baby when his sire, who was 20 years old at the time, escaped his pen and ended up having a night of hot romance with an irresistible Quarab mare 










Our third horse is actually the only purebred in the herd! He is an F4 Foundation Appaloosa.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

How about a mustang filly? That’s about as cross bred as something comes. Lol


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is my big mustang.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

OK so I don't know if he is "crossbred," but here some pictures of Pony that makes me smile.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't have a nice picture of him, but here is Spartan, half quarter horse, half Morgan, jumping over humans. He was such a grand horse. And then a drawing of him--he was so beautiful too.
















And here is a picture of our auction purchased "draft" mare. We were told she was a Suffolk Punch, but I don't think so, probably a mix with some Hafflinger and who knows what.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Half Mustang, Half Arabian:
















BLM Mustang:








#/4 Arabian, 1/4 Appy:


----------



## Gradelover2000 (Jan 3, 2021)

Didn't have any on my phone so had to grab these from Instagram so sorry for the strange cropping. Here's my half Arab I had for fourteen years miss her.


----------



## PinkPrancer (Nov 10, 2020)

Thank you all so much!!! Your horses are lovely and seeing their adorable faces really warmed my heart 🥰 

@ACinATX I love Teddy's blaze! He's so handsome!

@Acadianartist Bella is gorgeous!! Wow, what a beauty!! And I love Harley's backstory haha what a cutie!

@Knave Stunning! And wow, how big is your mustang gelding (I think its a gelding)? I follow a few mustang trainers on Youtube and I've been getting the impressions that mustangs are smaller horses. I don't think I've seen one over 14.2!

@knightrider I LOVE the artwork! And your mare is adorable, look at her little tail!

@bsms Beautiful herd! That little appy cross is so flashy!

@Gradelover2000 Aw, what a sweet face! The little white flecks are so cute!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@knightrider
She looks like many of the Suffolk I've seen. A bit light colorwise but because of the infusion of Belgian (American) blood to up the numbers you see lighter coloration than typical for the breed. She's beautiful and certainly "Punchy" to me.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@PinkPrancer I didn't like Teddy's blaze when I got him, or his color at all for that matter. Then I got used to them. Now, just because they remind me of him, I have actually grown to like wide blazes and chestnut fur.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@QtrBel , she was only 14.2 and cost a whopping $400. I think a purebred Suffolk Punch would be quite a bit bigger and cost a lot more. That's why I guessed Haffie possibly mixed with Belgian. In any case, she was a ton of fun and very good natured and tolerant.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Kiowa's mom came from a kill pen and when the gal bought her she didn't know the mare was pregnant. I believe her to be a QH/Paint cross. She was a $600 yearling and I am very pleased with money well spent.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@PinkPrancer he is a very big horse. 16.3hh. He’s six this year, so I laughingly expect him to fill out some. He is the overall biggest mustang I have ever seen. I always think of them as smaller horses as well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Actually not necessarily. It is only recently that the push for taller horses has invaded the breed. Way back when in TX the friend/s that bred or worked them had horses mostly in the 15.2 hand range. Still do. Some shorter, not many much taller. I find it fascinating what perception of suitability, ability or capacity by height can do to breeding. Especially here in the U.S. still plenty of the shorter. Perhaps Suffolk and something else as there are many that breed to Suffolk stallions for crossing.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

My half arab, half standardbred!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

QtrBel said:


> Actually not necessarily. It is only recently that the push for taller horses has invaded the breed. Way back when in TX the friend/s that bred or worked them had horses mostly in the 15.2 hand range. Still do. Some shorter, not many much taller. I find it fascinating what perception of suitability, ability or capacity by height can do to breeding. Especially here in the U.S. still plenty of the shorter. Perhaps Suffolk and something else as there are many that breed to Suffolk stallions for crossing.



Thank you @QtrBel ! Wouldn't it be amazing if all these years later, I did actually have a Suffolk Punch! I joked many times that she was a Jutland, because she was the right color and the right size. But even more impossible for her to be a Jutland, since there are very few left in the world. Her temperament was also perfectly described in the Jutland literature. Perhaps whatever combination of horses created my mare also created the Jutland.
Jutland horse - Wikipedia 

Here she is riding at the rings.










Her small stature with one of the knights.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This from the history of the Jutland - 
"The origins of the breed are not fully documented, but some evidence points to the ancestors of the Jutland being used by the Vikings during the early 9th century. Images from the time show Viking raiders in what is now Great Britain riding horses similar in appearance to the modern Jutland. Some of those horses may have been left behind, contributing to the base stock from which the Suffolk Punch was eventually developed. Horses from Jutland were exported to England, Germany, and France during the Middle Ages and were popular mounts for knights, especially for use in jousting"

I bet you would find them in the Brabant as well or that they are kissing cousins. 

Crossed responsibly the draft breeds are incredible.

To keep this more on track this first picture is one of my mares headed out to do some logging. She was bred to my QH stallion for patrol mounts. I'll have to grab a picture of him. The bottom is a Belgian/National Show Horse cross bred when I was in Tx.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

)


----------



## Cobweb2000 (Jul 16, 2021)

Andalusian x Arab


----------



## Shenandoah. (May 5, 2021)

The wonderful mare I am leasing and hoping to buy was an auction rescue. The guess is half Tennessee Walker and the other half unknown.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of my horses. The grey gelding and the last picture of the brown and white paint were free leases, but the rest were or are horses I've owned.

This is my foxtrotter. She's my main riding horse.









This was Easter (my QH)









This is Angel. She was a gaited pony of some sort. No papers. Not a Paso. I sold her on to a new home. She moved like a racking horse.









This was Destiny (my appendix mare). She passed away last year after a long retirement.









This is Harmony (my paint mare). Still as sassy as ever. Everyone thinks she should be a spotted saddle horse- no she's not gaited! According to her papers she is actually a paint- thoroughbred- QH mix.









This is a very old picture of Gus (the grey Percheron cross) next to Destiny. I saw him a few years ago and he now has grey flea specs and is completely white. Hopefully it gives you an idea of the size difference. He was BIG!









This is Saphira. My mustang mare. I named her after the dragon in Eragon.









Here's my Paso Fino. He's in a new home. Probably the hottest little horse you've ever met.









This is Harmony with my lease horse Rain (Paint/TB cross).


----------

